# A little jammin' video



## Mitica100 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok, so I jammed with this guitarist friend of mine at my coffee shop one night. It was really fun and here's a video of it:

[video=youtube;hea0ERY57_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hea0ERY57_o"]CLICKY[/video]


----------



## Arch (Mar 18, 2008)

Holy shiz..... that was amazing! The sound from the electric violin is really sweet, i had no idea you were that good! 

I'll watch some of the others later on, great stuff :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow! To be seeing you perform live is cool! I have also seen one other now ... what fun!


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 18, 2008)

Arch said:


> Holy shiz..... that was amazing! The sound from the electric violin is really sweet...


 
It's all in the electronics... I use a KORG pedal with the voice box effect plus a BOSS distortion pedal. Pretty cool stuff.

Thanks y'all for the compliments. More to come.


----------

